# midwest Slot car show finds



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

SHOW US YOUR SHOW FINDS 








 enjoy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1more pic*

1 more pic


enjoy guys.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like some great finds.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice finds Honda, however that jeep needs a move to Nebraska.......


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sold a bit of my extra stuff to SwamiBob and bought a few I've been needing. Great show, can't wait til the next one.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet set of cars.


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice finds.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxx did you find anything?


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Hey....*

To all of you close to these shows.

Looks like some great finds!
Wish there was one near me


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Got all these from the hotel since I couldn't make it to the show.
Honda will recognize the stuff I got from him.
Bob Beers had some neat stuff that was 5 bucks each or 5 for $20. Got his dvds too. There was a couple of Tyco cars that I think are test shots. A 57 Chevy with writing on top and an all black 40 Ford with the parts uninstalled. 
I got the smashed Tomy black Camaro from him because I need a windshield for a red one. I didn't think I'd find that.
The Matador is a super traction car. It was missing a rear bumper and some tires and has a cracked a pillar(didn't notice it because of the price sticker) that I tried to fix but for under 10 bucks I can't complain. It even had the weighted chassis. You can see where the hood sticker was. 
Found some cheap bodies and chassis too. I'm pretty happy with what I found.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Honda my GOSH!!!! 

A JEEP!!!!!!!. Love the looks of that. Ugh. I miss my 53 Willy's Pick up.

65 Wagonaire ballpark what did that haul cost you if you do not mind.????

I usually drop around 125 and get about 1/2 that at shows near me (4 hours)

Deals really that good?


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

*swap meet finds*

I wish I could show you a pic of the treasure I found, but I am having trouble uploading it. Says that it is unable to move file ???? Sorry.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Now you have to load your picture to a site like "Photo Bucket". Then post the link to it here. When you're on Photo Bucket, and have the picture up there are link choices to the right of the page.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

What did you find cowboy?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Any of you guys Know a man named Dennis..short guy walking around the hotel sat..had some customs he built with him..trying to get ahold of him
Dennis


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

*Swap meet finds*

Ok, I think I got it ! Thanks guys. I found some treasure @ the swap. I was very excited to find the red, white and blue Willys. Got the burnt car thrown in for free.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

urnuts said:


> To all of you close to these shows.
> 
> Looks like some great finds!
> Wish there was one near me


DITTO!! (from West Tennessee )

Bubba :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here are my purchases. Sorry It's two weeks late. I want to thank Honda for teaching me how to post photos from my PhotoBucket to HobbyTalk.
Thank you Honda.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

asennafan said:


> Sold a bit of my extra stuff to SwamiBob and bought a few I've been needing. Great show, can't wait til the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the find of all ..... not a cheap buy, but a great looking one.


----------

